
What code really teaches you - ssaunier_
https://medium.com/le-wagon/what-code-really-teaches-you-6551d9e42ae4#.u89wnlgv0
======
ssaunier_
"Learning to code is a way to rediscover a simple incremental approach that we
once had as a kid and that we’ve lost a bit from higher education."

So true.

